# خرز "كهروشمسي".. يضيء العالم مجاناً



## صناعة المعمار (18 يونيو 2006)

خرز "كهروشمسي".. يضيء العالم مجاناً ​


هل يأتي اليوم الذي لا تدفع فيه فاتورة كهرباء للمنزل أو للشركة؟ أو تسير بسيارة شمسية عملية وأنيقة وسريعة ولا تشبه لعب الأطفال؟ أو تسمع الكاسيت في الخلاء أو حتى تستخدم حاسبك المحمول، وأنت خالي البال من هم البطارية ومصدر الكهرباء؟ الإجابة الأقرب على كل هذه التساؤلات هي: نعم، فما زال في جعبة تطبيق التقنية التي تلبي وتحقق هذه الأماني الكثير. 







غطاء الخرز الكهروشمسي​

وعن قريب ستكتسي المباني بغطاء مرن يشبه قماش الدينم "Denim" الذي تصنع منه ملابس الجينز، يحول الطاقة الشمسية لكهرباء تنير تلك البنايات، وتزودها بالكهرباء اللازمة لتشغيل الأجهزة الكهربية التي بها. 
الخلايا الكهروشمسية التقليدية ذات طبيعة صلبة "rigid" قابلة للكسر، وعادة ما تتكون من رقائق سيليكون مرتبطة بطبقة زجاجية، وليست هشاشتها هي القيد الوحيد الذي تفرضه على أي باحث يريد دمجها في أي تطبيق، ولكن وزنها الثقيل، وسطحها المستوي يزيدان من هذه القيود. 

أما المادة الجديدة فعلاوة على قابليتها للطي والالتفاف حول أي سطح، فهي رخيصة التكلفة، ومرنة وبالتالي لا تحتاج لعناية خاصة أو رعاية فائقة لتجنيبها الكسر، ويرجع ذلك لاستبدال رقائق السليكون الصلبة بآلاف من الخرز السيليكوني "Silicon Beads" الصغير جدا، مرصوصة في شكل صفوف متتالية؛ يشبه الصف منها عقدا من الخريزات الدقيقة، يضمها لبعضه البعض ويحصرها من أعلى وأسفل طبقتان رقيقتان للغاية من ورق الألومنيوم "Aluminium Foil". 

هذه الصفحة غير المتماسكة من العقود المرصوصة بجوار بعضها البعض يقيها من الانفراط طبقتان رقيقتان من البلاستيك الشفاف المنفذ للضوء، والمرن في نفس الوقت، ويغلفان طبقتي الألومنيوم. 

هنا تعمل كل "خريزة سليكونية" كخلية شمسية صغيرة جدا، تمتص ضوء الشمس وتحوله لكهرباء، ويقوم الألومنيوم بتجميع هذه الكهرباء وتوصيلها في نهاية الأمر لمجمع لها، يعد المقبس الذي يزود الجهاز الكهربي أو المبنى بالكهرباء



تطبيقات المستقبل​
غالبا ما يبتعد تصورنا للأشكال المعتادة للبنايات التي تستمد طاقتها الكهربية من الخلايا الكهروشمسية، عما ألفه الإنسان في أنساق المباني على اختلاف العصور والأماكن، وتقترب من فانتازيا أفلام الخيال العلمي، أو واقعه الماثل في الصوب الزجاجية كما هو واضح بالصورة التي على الشمال، لكن باستخدام الخرز الكهروشمسي يمكن الاحتفاظ بالطابع الذي يمكن وصفه هنا بـ "الإنساني"، فضلا عن اللمسة الجميلة







مبنى شمسي​

لون، وأي شكل، وأي نسق؛ يمكن أن تكسو ألواح الخرز الكهروشمسي المباني، وساعة أن يشحذ فنانو التصاميم المعمارية أزناد عقولهم قد لا يقف عائد كسوة البنايات بتلك الألواح عند إمدادها بالكهرباء -وهو هدف جليل عند الكثير- بل ستخرج إلى الوجود بنايات ذات واجهات وأسطح جميلة الشكل وأخاذة المنظر تجمع الجمال والعملية.. والتوفير، كما يبدو -في الصورة على اليمين- ذلك المبنى المكسو تماما بألواح الخرز الكهروشمسية الملونة المرنة. 







قرميد شمسي​ 
أما إذا أصر صاحب البناية أو مصممها على الطابع الذي ألفه الإنسان، فإن قرميد سطح المنزل نفسه قد تكسوه ألواح الخرز الكهروشمسي وتلصق به، وتصبح جزءا لا ينفصل عن شكل القرميد دون أن تلحظه عين، وبالرغم من ظهور المنزل من بعيد عاديا لا جديد فيه، فإنه ينعم بطاقة رخيصة ونظيفة، ومتطورة (الصورة يميناً)، ليس كسابقه الذي كانت تشوه منظر الخلايا الشمسية (الصورة يساراً). 

أما في مجال السيارات التي تسير بالطاقة الشمسية فإن معظم المحاولات التي تمت حتى الآن لا تخرجها من حيث الشكل عن دمى الأطفال أو سيارات أفلام الكارتون، والأهم في هذا السياق هو محاولة توفير أكبر مسطح للخلايا الكهروشمسية العادية حتى يمكن ضمان أكبر مساحة معرضة لضوء الشمس؛ ما يعود على شكلها بالهزلية والعبثية. 



ومن حيث المضمون فهي بعيدة تماما عن العملية، فليست بأي حال السيارة التي اعتدناها، فلا هي تسع الأسرة حيث تفتقد لمقاعد غير مقعد القائد، ولا حقيبة خلفية بها تحمل داخلها الأمتعة، ثم إنها في النهاية بطيئة، ولا تصلح لقضاء الحوائج، وقطع مسافات الأسفار. 

أما باستخدام ألواح الخرز الكهروشمسي فالسيارة كما تبدو في الصورة المقابلة سيارة عادية جدا، وتستطيع الألواح من حيث الشكل المحافظة على خصائص السيارة المعنية بديناميكا الهواء "aerodynamics"، التي يوليها مصممو السيارات عناية فائقة في السيارات الحديثة، وبالطبع هي محل ترحيب من كل المعنيين بالحفاظ على نظافة وسلامة البيئة، وموفرة لأموال صاحبها، وراحة باله من أسعار الوقود ونفاذه، وحل مثالي للنقل في البلاد المشمسة. وهي مميزات تجتمع سويا لتعد بسوق رائجة. 








سيارة شمسية​


المصدر
http://www.islamonline.net/arabic/science/2003/02/Article03.shtml


احترامي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (18 يونيو 2006)

يعطيك العافية صناعة المعمار فعلا موضوع رائع

وللتأكيد فهناك أشكال جديدة رائعة للخلايا الفوتوفولتية منها ما يشبه الموكيت ( السجاد ) وسأنزل عنه موضوع لاحقا

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوموسى (18 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## هيفاء القواسمي (4 يوليو 2006)

الله يبشرك بالخير....موضوع رائع ومفيد


----------



## صناعة المعمار (4 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

اخوتي

mzsk76
أبوموسى
هيفاء القواسمي

اشكر مروركم وتعليقكم فعلا امر مهم فالشكل الخارجي مهم جدا هذه الايام وتنفق اموال طائلة على الديكور .......بالاضافة الا ان هناك الكثير ممن يرفض هذه البدائل لكونها غير عملية ومظهرها مؤذي وهذا كلام غير سليم 

احترامي


----------



## لمهندس عبدالكريم (6 يوليو 2006)

ماهي الطاقة التي يعطيها المتر المربع الواحد من تلك الخلايا الشمسية


----------



## eng.heba (11 يوليو 2006)

موضوع فعلا رائع


----------



## صناعة المعمار (11 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم

لمهندس عبدالكريم مشكور اخي لكن والله لم اجد الرد على سؤالك حتى اني رجعت لموقع الشركة المصنعة ...... لكن الكفاءة 11%

نعم شيء مبشر شكرا اختي eng.heba


[LINE]hr[/LINE]​
كل التقدير لك مشرفناmzsk76 على التثبيت..........شكرا


احترامي لكم


----------



## تمر هند (6 أغسطس 2006)

تسلم ورحم الله والديك


----------



## amir eleslam (6 أغسطس 2006)

موضوع أكثر من رائع وفعلا لست أندم على وقت أضعته فى قراءة أى موضوع لصناعة المعمار

جزاكى الله كل خير

ننتظر المزيد دائما


----------



## صناعة المعمار (7 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

تمر هند شكرا عزيزتي اهلا بك 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

سعيدة بدخولك لقسم الطاقة amir eleslam الله يسعدك  

تحياتي


----------



## لؤلؤة قلبى (8 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع مهم جدا وانا ابحث فى هذا الموضوع كمشروع تخرج فارجو افادتى بكل المعلومات المطلوبة وتقديم كل المساعدات وجذاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## صناعة المعمار (8 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم

هلا فيكي لؤلؤة قلبى واول مشاركة من نصيبنا  

لكن لو تخبرينا عن فكرة مشروعك اكثر حتى نساعدك بالمطلوب

تحياتي


----------



## تمر هند (8 أغسطس 2006)

صناعة المعمار العفو انا ولد ولست بنتوعفوا اذا حصل اي لبس انا اسمي حودة وشكرا على الرد الجميل


----------



## صناعة المعمار (8 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

ولا يهمك [BLINK]حودة[/BLINK] بسيطة انا اسفة ..... جميل الاسم 

تسلم ورحم الله والديك


----------



## ابن البلد (27 أكتوبر 2006)

خرز حلو هاتي تنتين أو تلاتة نعمل عليهم قهوة
لكن مش عارف شو السر أنه ما لاقوا مصادر طاقة بديلة أحسن وأنجح من الموجود ؟
نفط ..كهرباء.............


----------



## صناعة المعمار (29 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

المصدر موجود ومستعمل بالغرب ليفكر العرب ويفتحوا اعينهم على مايحدث ...... 

عندما ينفذ النفط سيتسابقون لاستخدام البديل

حسنا اخي الكريم م. شبلي انتظر ومع تخفيض بما أنك عن طريق المنتدى 

شكرا لك


----------



## mrluckyguy01 (30 أكتوبر 2006)

شكر على الموضوع
جميل جدا ،


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 أكتوبر 2006)

موضوع شيق - شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد


----------



## رافد الصالح (11 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات وفقكم الله


----------



## مجاهد الشاويش (27 سبتمبر 2007)

الموضوع رائع ولكن سيكون أروع إن تحقق بأيدي مسلمة عربية


----------



## صناعة المعمار (28 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاخوة الأفاضل بارك الله بكم


----------



## سودانيه (29 سبتمبر 2007)

hi brother 
you will have (nice idea)


----------



## احمد قوجاق (6 ديسمبر 2007)

جــــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا جـــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــــــرا 
جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا 
جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا 
جـــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا جـــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا 
جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا 
جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا 
جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا 
جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا 
جــــزاك الله خيــــرا جــــزاك الله خيــــرا


----------



## سلام محمود (28 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على هذه الموضوع . للمعلومات نحن متاخرون في هذا المجال انا اعيش في اوربا اشاهد برامج التلفزيون هناك........ دعايات حتى في الاذاعة عن استخدام الطاقة البديلة وبالذات الشمسية واسعار هذه الاجهزة مناسبة مع مستوى المعيشة هنا.هذه الخلايا الموضوعة على سطوح البيوت تكفي سكنة البيت من الطاقة الكهربائية والذي يزيد من هذه الطافة يتم بيعه الى شركة الكهرباء وبهذا يكون الربح كبير:1: نحافظ على الطبيعة من التلوث
2: اكتفاء ذاتي من الطاقة الكهربائية بدون اي صرف فلوس
3: ممكن الربح بتصدير هذه الطاقة الى شركات الكهرباء ولو بشكل بسيط
مع العلم ان الشمس على ارضنا اكثر من شمسهم.
اتمنى ان نهتم بهذا المضوع بشكل عملي. 
المهندس المعماري سلام محمود


----------



## صناعة المعمار (22 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

م. سلام ممكن تخبرنا اكثر عن الواقع عندكم؟

شكرا


----------



## المدرس العنيد (23 مارس 2008)

الموضوع جدا جميل ....لكن متى يرى النور .......... هل هو قيد التجربة :/::::: وشكرا


----------



## ميكاااانوووو (23 مارس 2008)

اشكرك يا اخى


----------



## مايزنر (27 يونيو 2008)

أنا أريد استخدام هذه التقنية في مشروع تخرجي ولكن تلزمني المعلومات التقنية من طريقة التطبيق والتفاصيل التنفيذية وكمية الطاقة التي تعطيها مع الزوايا الأفضل للتوضع، وأتمنى أن تساعدوني في ذلك...
مع الشكر الجزيل...


----------



## عبود ميك (29 يونيو 2008)

موضوع مفيد وشيق،أتمنى من الشباب ذوي الإختصاص أن يهتموا ويبحثوا في الفكرة كما قال الأخوة.


----------



## محمدرحال (2 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع ولكن كيف التحكم بكمية الطاقة

والفولتية المستخرجة


----------



## m_r_foda (19 يونيو 2011)

الموضوع مهم ورائع 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## raheeq al-wareed (11 نوفمبر 2011)

thabx so much bro.


----------



## mustafatel (11 نوفمبر 2011)

Thank you


----------



## احمد قوجاق (23 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم يا ورد على هذا الموضوع المتميز


----------



## ابو البراء Ss (24 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع مفيد والطاقة البديلة خيار المستقبل 
دمتم بود


----------



## ابو البراء Ss (24 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع مفيد والطاقة البديلة خيار المستقبل 
دمتم بود


----------



## ايمن 75 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

هذا موضوع فعلا شيق هل يمكنك ان توضح كيف يمكنني ان لجمع التفاصيل او الشركة المصنعة لة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## saleh089 (1 يناير 2012)

شيئ جميل


----------



## amrsaied (23 يناير 2012)

*تسلم ايدك اخي معلومات جميله جدا وياريت تبقينا علي الاطلاع عنها*​


----------

